# Food Preservation



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

Stumbled upon this old, but very extensive book about food preservation. It was written in 1918, by William V. Cruess and goes into pretty good detail about preserving and drying food, making vinegars, and salting and pickling. Plus it has a full section of recipes for all the preserving methods in the book.

Here's the Link: Home and Farm Food Preservation

Thought I would post it for anyone who is interested, I archived it to my survival file archives for reference. Very intersesting book! Enjoy!

Radmaximus


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome -- thank you!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackpot--thanks for sharing


----------



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

No problem, I thought it was very informative and would be useful to the members here.....

Radmaximus


----------

